# My experience with LIM-IT-OUT charters



## flynavy812 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm sure everyone here knows who I'm talking about, he's very well known on the forum and for a good reason. Josh was kind enough to work with my crazy schedule and get me on the water pretty quickly. Let me start off with the important stuff for those who don't like a long drawn out read. Josh knows his stuff, he's professional, easy going, and will not waste your time. You can tell his passion for fishing is genuine and hes not just trying to squeeze some money out of you.



Captain Josh was able to communicate the important aspects of fishing the flats, and the specific lures that go with it. This is exactly what I've been looking for. Another important lesson that I'm still learning is the patience aspect to fishing, you cant go and get mad when you don't slam trout and reds all day like every lure is a miracle. I seemed to have some bad luck and nothing wanted to go my way. Lost my favorite hat, lost a big red fish, and broke part of my fishing pole. Goes with the patience aspect though, I know I tend to get frustrated and get so honed in on catching fish that I lose sight of why I'm even out there, to enjoy myself.

Moral of the story is Josh knows where the fish are, and knows how to catch them. You'll have to believe me when I say we caught fish. Wasn't able to get any photos, and didn't take any home to eat (I don't eat fish). I know, sounds suspicious.. but the trout were fat and probably tasty to someone.

Best way to prove that it was a good charter? I am really looking forward to going again. If that doesn't seal the deal I don't know what will.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Isis doesn't eat fish either.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

splitline check to see if that's the same IP address Josh has


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Knocked that one out of the park Capt. Josh! WTG Skipper!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Echo that, I booked Josh this winter to get educated on winter trout. Have never had luck with catching them except in spring and summer.

Josh warned me that the tide was wrong, the moon was wrong, etc but I was more interested in instruction than catching. And he had a lesson plan. We caught just a few, nothing to keep, but it was worth it. I learned I had really been doing it all wrong.

Went back a few times using the "Josh method" and caught a bunch! Even my wife, who can't cast well and hates artificials, caught a bunch. Highly endorse Capt. Lim for anyone looking to learn inshore fishing.


----------



## flynavy812 (Mar 19, 2017)

hjorgan said:


> Echo that, I booked Josh this winter to get educated on winter trout. Have never had luck with catching them except in spring and summer.
> 
> Josh warned me that the tide was wrong, the moon was wrong, etc but I was more interested in instruction than catching. And he had a lesson plan. We caught just a few, nothing to keep, but it was worth it. I learned I had really been doing it all wrong.
> 
> Went back a few times using the "Josh method" and caught a bunch! Even my wife, who can't cast well and hates artificials, caught a bunch. Highly endorse Capt. Lim for anyone looking to learn inshore fishing.


I agree with you there, I'm very impulsive and just wanted to GO NOW. He also warned me that any day other than bright and sunny wouldn't benefit me as much, because I can't see all the fine details he wanted to show me.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

flynavy812 - Excellent, sincere post. The CAPT knows his stuff. The fish probably do FEAR HIS NAME!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you guys for the support its my livelihood and I wouldn't have it any other way. Yalls reviews input and comments make my day. Thank you for Everything


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It is most impressive the posts Josh puts up with GATOR trout. And everyone that fishes with him seems to feel the same way about him as this customer. 
I know who I will hire when I want to go on an inshore trip. No question about it.:notworthy:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Never fished with the Capt.(one of these days!), but do know that he is an outstanding fisherman that knows all there is to know about fishing and CATCHING, which is very important. I also know that he is an outstanding human being.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I concur. Josh is, perhaps, one of the best inshore fisherman in this area. He is also a great guy. When we fished with him it was a blast. He is a teacher at heart.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What no pix. Then it never happen .
Lol
Whyme


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Good write up.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you guys I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I would say we are do to go again

The bite is Hot let’s go


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

flynavy,
you forgot to mention how you and josh are kin.:whistling:

jack


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jack2 said:


> flynavy,
> you forgot to mention how you and josh are kin.:whistling:
> 
> jack


Lol 
No sir but I do treat my clients like family my boat is their boat. Rippin lips learning techniques and fishing the BEST inshore spots given a certain time is what I do. Some only share that kinda stuff with family :whistling: not me though:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ride that pony until its walking in its knees... lol when I'm not able to go, I send folks your way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is he fishing today? Asking for a friend.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

His rig was at 17th street ramp when I passed by at 6:00 on my way to work.


----------

